# 1/29 rolling stock



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a 1/29 live steamer arriving. I don't mind building. What are some rolling stock options for this loco? Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No 1/29 kits that I know of. So, have to buy. USA, Aristo and AML. Reindeer Pass is a online hobby shop that has good prices.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have AML box cars with metal trucks and metal wheels for $60.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a good price!

I have to check to see what else I need.

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, I saw those cars at the National Convention in Tampa and I can vouch that they are VERY nice cars. Looked to me like a fantastic price when you figure it includes metal trucks and metal wheels.

Ed


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad there are no B&O or Western Maryland box cars.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> Too bad there are no B&O or Western Maryland box cars.


Randy,
Star Hobby did a special run of Western Maryland boxcars. Give them a call ad ask if there are any left.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Ed, I have about 30 or so of them!

Same high level of detail like the USAT Ultimate series at about half the cost.

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The cars Star Hobby had made were Aristos. I think there were three cars in the set, Western Maryland, Central Jersey, and one other eastern RR I can't remember right now. It might have been a C&O.

Chuck


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Treeman said:


> We have AML box cars with metal trucks and metal wheels for $60.


Really!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Honest. True story.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to excuse Tom, he just woke up ha ha!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Only partly awake.


----------

